# electrobloc ebl 225 wiring - fridge issue



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi folks

Further to my other post here I'm having a bit of trouble with a Dometic fridge.

Whilst searching and trying to narrow down the culprit I've come unstuck with the electrobloc wiring.

According the attached image [screenshot from electrobloc pdf] at positions 9 & 10 it claims to be 'D+ base' what exactly is 'D+ base' how does this differ the 'D+ input' [number 15].

On my other post [link above] I think that is the relay that controls this D+ malarkey.

Sorry if I've gone around this the long way...
My question is:
According the screenshot the green cable that comes from the 'blue box relay' should go to which electrobloc terminal?

As you may have noticed I'm massively out of my depth with electrics! 

w


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

you seem to have a couple of different threads all on the same topic

do you think a summary of your problems starting from the begining in one thread would make it easier for us to assist ? ?

starting with what doesnt work & what does work


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

D+ is normally the output from the Vehicle alternator associated with :-
1 Ignition warning light supply
2 Split charge relay
3 Fridge relay

Its the connection that goes POSITIVE when the engine is running.

Does that help?

C.


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks chaps, it helps a bit, but if I'm honest I still don't understand 

The problem is the fridge.

After buying the truck it was apparent there was an issue with the AES function.
Th fridge would operate when the engine was NOT running. According the control panel there was a 16amp draw.
If I didn't use the AES function then and just selected everything manually then everything is fine.
I noticed there was no AES fuse in the electrobloc, so I put one in, over the next few days I've found the AES fuse melts [three times now].
I traced back various cables and found the infamous blue box [relay] in the starter battery box. I also found a 20amp fuse on the starter battery [there is a 60amp as well] on the 20amp the fuse has melted to the holder.

I don't think arcing is the issue.

When studying the electrobloc wiring between adria and schaudt elctrobloc pdf I have found some differences in wiring configuration... so I suspect it has been wired up incorrectly. What worries me is I'm a little out of my depth with all the D+ relay malarkey.

Needless to say I'm still waiting for the dealer approve a warranty claim [2 months - they are a waste of time] I don't want to take it away with me [September] before this is resolved.

Hope this is a little clearer?

Any help anyone?

w


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

there are the other two threads that are running on this topic & I have added some comments to the second one

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-67058-aes.html+fuse

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-70416.html


----------

